What are your top books on business? - bryanmgreen
======
bryanmgreen
For me, some are:

[1] High Output Management

[2] Thinking Fast and Slow (not technically a business book but very
applicable)

[3] Blue Ocean Strategy

\----

[1]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/324750.High_Output_Manag...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/324750.High_Output_Management)

[2] [https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11468377-thinking-
fast-a...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/11468377-thinking-fast-and-
slow)

[3]
[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/4898.Blue_Ocean_Strategy](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/4898.Blue_Ocean_Strategy)

------
gruglife
Innovator's Dilemma

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2615.The_Innovator_s_Dil...](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/2615.The_Innovator_s_Dilemma)

~~~
bryanmgreen
Great choice.

------
Nadge
The Hard Thing about Hard Things by Ben Horowitz. It's aimed at founders who
intend to be long-term CEOs (rather than employing a professional CEO once the
org is big enough). Niche topic but I found a lot of worthwhile lessons in the
book.

I have no affiliation with the author or A16Z.

------
_jon_
Given that "business" is a broad topic, The Personal MBA is one I've found a
useful reference that attempts to cover the full breadth of it.

------
CameronBarre
Business Secrets of the Pharoahs by Mark Corrigan.

~~~
aosaigh
I think it’s actually spelled Mark Crorigan

------
this2shallPass
Rework by Jason Fried and David Heinemeier Hansson, the 37signals / Basecamp
people. Punchy, easy to read, lots of great content.

------
softwaredoug
The Trusted Advisor (a book about consulting)

